# Vorfilter Edelstahlsiebgewebe in Stapelbox



## Platinium76 (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane gerade einen Teichfilter als Schwerkraftsystem und habe schon verschiedene Lösungsansätze für meinen Vorfilter....

ist dieses Möglich: ????


----------



## karsten. (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorfilter Edelstahlsiebgewebe in Stapelbox*

ja !

aber 

warum willst Du denn die Vorteile des "freien Falls" durch ein 
(im besten Falle) 
*Spaltsieb* durch so eine Konstruktion mit hohem Wasserstand aufgeben ?

wie soll denn hier separiert und ausgetragen werden ?

hast Du eventuelle Bypässe und Notlaufeigenschaften geplant ?


die Konstruktionen von bifitec und fiap sind Stand der Technik 
daran sollten auch Bastler "Klimmzüge machen"

m.M.n. : 


mfG


----------



## Platinium76 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorfilter Edelstahlsiebgewebe in Stapelbox*

wie schon geschrieben es ist ein schwerkraft filter, 
ich pumpe kein wasser *in den filter* nur *wasser aus den filter* (aus der letzte tonne)

ich habe also keinen freien fall.....

den schmutz müsste ich von hand aus dem vorderen bereich des vorfilters holen..


----------



## karsten. (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorfilter Edelstahlsiebgewebe in Stapelbox*

tschuldigung ,überlesen  


dann gehts wohl nicht anders  

man könnte  halt den Spalt vor dem Sieb schmaler machen und einen Schieber einbauen .....

und das Sieb nicht bis zum oberen Rand führen damit bei einer Verstopfung 
das Wasser drüber weg laufen kann ....  


mfG

nursozumanschauen


----------



## rainthanner (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorfilter Edelstahlsiebgewebe in Stapelbox*

Hallo, 


hoffentlich habe ich jetzt nicht was falsch verstanden.  

Du möchtest Teichwasser einfach so durch ein Sieb drücken? 
Vorne schmutzig rein und hinten sauber raus? 
Wenn du das nun so meinst und es dann so funktioniert, dann haben sich sämtlichen Filterhersteller jahrelang völlig umsonst den Kopf zerbrochen. 


Ich gebe dem Sieb (abhängig Verschutzungsgrad des Wassers) höchstens 2min, bis es dicht ist und die Pumpe nichts mehr zu pumpen bekommt. 

Siehe Prinzip Trommelfilter: Sieb verstopft = Trommel dreht und wird gespült. 
Siehe Prinzip Sifi: Sieb wird permanent gespült und verstopft somit nicht. 
Siehe Prinzip Spaltfilter: Das Wasser rutscht bei einem Spaltsieb über das Sieb und der Schmutz löst sich aus dem Wasser. Wird also abgeschieden. 

Wo soll also in deinem Verfahren der Schmutz hin, wenn er durch ständig einströmendes Wasser gegen das Sieb gepresst wird? 

Aber wie geschrieben: Vielleicht habe ich ja was falsch verstanden.  

Zeichne mal den Teichwasserstand = Filterwasserstand ein. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Platinium76 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorfilter Edelstahlsiebgewebe in Stapelbox*

den wasserstand kann man in der zeichnung erkennen, dünne blaue linie....

meine gedanke ist, das der dreck runter rutscht.....würde es besser gehen, wenn man das sieb senkrecht einbaut ??

gibt es überhaupt eine lösung für schwerkraft ohne wasser in den filter zu pumpen ??


----------



## karsten. (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorfilter Edelstahlsiebgewebe in Stapelbox*



			
				Kannwischer schrieb:
			
		

> den wasserstand kann man in der zeichnung erkennen, dünne blaue linie....
> 
> meine gedanke ist, das der dreck runter rutscht.....würde es besser gehen, wenn man das sieb senkrecht einbaut ??
> 
> gibt es überhaupt eine lösung für schwerkraft ohne wasser in den filter zu pumpen ??




schau mal auf den Link im 4. Beitrag


----------



## Platinium76 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorfilter Edelstahlsiebgewebe in Stapelbox*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> schau mal auf den Link im 4. Beitrag



dazu müsste ich die nachfolgenden Tonnen höher aufstellen, finde ich nicht gut, da ich die tonnen nicht sehen möchte.....

also gibts wohl keine lösung für mich....dann kommt halt doch die gute alte damenstrumpfhose an den einlauf in die erste tonne.... :?


----------



## karsten. (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorfilter Edelstahlsiebgewebe in Stapelbox*

nana na

so schnell würd ich nicht aufgeben !

experimentier doch !

Siebgröße , evtl als "Schublade" zur schnellen Reinigung oder Austausch
Siebstellung 

nur stell immer die Notlaufsicherheit her !


mfG


----------



## rainthanner (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorfilter Edelstahlsiebgewebe in Stapelbox*

Sifi ist das Zauberwort. 

Siebfilterpatrone nennt man das Teil dann vermutlich ausgesprochen. 


Oder du trommelst.   



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Platinium76 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorfilter Edelstahlsiebgewebe in Stapelbox*

hab mich hier 

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Koi...ilter/000000993b0bc773f/000000993b0cbca54.php

mal gerade schlau gemacht bzgl des SIFI´s, habe ich vorher nichts von gewusst....kostet ja ganz gut geld, was ich (noch) nicht habe.....wäre ja in meiner ersten Tonne gut realisierbar, nur das ich so tief in der erde keinen ablauf in der tonne habe und auch nicht realsieren kann....

aber den dreck könnte man doch bestimmt mit einer schmutzwasserpumpe rausbekommen ??


----------



## rainthanner (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorfilter Edelstahlsiebgewebe in Stapelbox*



			
				Kannwischer schrieb:
			
		

> aber den dreck könnte man doch bestimmt mit einer schmutzwasserpumpe rausbekommen ??


 
manche machen das so.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## HolgerSL (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vorfilter Edelstahlsiebgewebe in Stapelbox*

Hi Kannwischer,
ich würde die Siebdurchströmung ändern. Bei Deiner Konstruktion wird das Sieb von oben nach unten vertikal durchströmt. Das ist strömungstechnisch eine sehr ungünstige Variante. Besser ist es, damit sich möglichst wenig Schmutz auf dem Sieb ansammelt, eine horizontale oder noch besser von "unten nach oben"-Durchströmung. Firmen wie Messner oder NG ihaben hre Filter so ausgelegt. 
Und ströme das Sieb so an, dass es immer etwas freigespült (Wirbelbildung) wird. Das geht zwar etwas zu Lasten des Strömungswiderstandes....aber man halt nicht alles haben.


----------

